# W.H.O. Warns of ‘Dangerous Phase’ of Pandemic as Outbreaks Widen.....



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Beijing and Seoul have had a recent surge in coronavirus cases, and businesses are recoiling in America as infections sharply increase in Southern and Western states.

The world has entered a “new and dangerous phase” of the coronavirus pandemic, a top official from the World Health Organization said on Friday, a stark warning that came as the United States struggled to control spiraling outbreaks and as business leaders signaled growing unease with the country’s ability to effectively contend with the virus.

Coronavirus cases spiked sharply across the American South and West, particularly in states that loosened restrictions on businesses several weeks ago.
In Florida, Oklahoma, South Carolina and Arizona, daily counts of new coronavirus cases reached their highest levels of the pandemic this week. Texas, which has seen known cases double in the past month, became the sixth state to surpass 100,000 cases, according to a New York Times database of cases in the United States.
Around the country, there were indications that major companies and sports teams were changing their own plans as the new surges emerged.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/us/coronavirus-new-dangerous-phase.html?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 21, 2020)

What bothers me about the virus is, apparently, you can keep getting it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

aneeda i'm not sure where you saw that. i don't know anything about that though.


in response to pops:
kansas went up 300+ cases sat and another 100+ today. people need to take this seriously and wear their masks and stay home. no matter how inconvenient that may be for them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> aneeda i'm not sure where you saw that. i don't know anything about that though.
> 
> 
> in response to pops:
> kansas went up 300+ cases sat and another 100+ today. people need to take this seriously and wear their masks and stay home. no matter how inconvenient that may be for them.


It has been on the news, repeatedly, that you can get the virus more than once.  Any antibodies you get from having it only last a couple of weeks if that.  You do not get immunity.  Therefore, we can not gain the so called herd immunity.  IMO.

It is like the regular flu virus which you can get repeatedly.  There is no herd immunity to the flu which is why we get flu shots.  But even with a flu shot, you can get the flu.  But I am not a virus expert.  I could have misunderstood what I heard.  Then again, I could be right.  . Either way I will continue to be careful.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It has been on the news, repeatedly, that you can get the virus more than once.  Any antibodies you get from having it only last a couple of weeks if that.  You do not get immunity.  Therefore, we can not gain the so called herd immunity.  IMO.
> 
> It is like the regular flu virus which you can get repeatedly.  There is no herd immunity to the flu which is why we get flu shots.  But even with a flu shot, you can get the flu.  But I am not a virus expert.  I could have misunderstood what I heard.  Then again, I could be right.  . Either way I will continue to be careful.


well if that's the case then getting our hopes up for herd immunity is pointless. if what they say is true then it will never happen and if they don't get a vaccine that works we're screwed. how lovely.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

One city had 2,500 new cases in a single day. Harris County in Texas is surging substantially as well. It could be called "out of control" in some areas. Yet every day I see people with no masks. Stores with signs requiring masks are not enforcing the rule. *A fact of life is you won't hurt anyone by shooting off a gun pointed straight up........until the bullet comes down.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2020)

What I want to know is what part of this pandemic wasn't dangerous?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What I want to know is what part of this pandemic wasn't dangerous?


The part where you hunker down in your house, never go out, never let anyone in, never buy anything, and, after you starve to death, someone collects your dead body.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What bothers me about the virus is, apparently, you can keep getting it.


The CDC determined that if it allegedly recurs, the negative test was a false negative.  Sometimes it misses cells hidden it mucus membranes and has never really left the body as yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

it's just awful that they can't do anything to really protect us. we're just basically up a creek with no paddle.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What bothers me about the virus is, apparently, you can keep getting it.


You are correct , you can catch it again. Already happening in China and Korea.   Also read that it had happened in new york, but not to sure on that one.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What bothers me about the virus is, apparently, you can keep getting it.


Haven't heard or read about this either, hmmm....do you have a link for it?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Haven't heard or read about this either, hmmm....do you have a link for it?


she said it's been on the news repeatedly. i'm assuming she meant tv.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/can-you-get-coronavirus-twice#reinfection this one says yes after a few months it's possible.

this one says no.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...irus-twice-what-we-know-about-covid-19-so-far


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> You are correct , you can catch it again. Already happening in China and Korea.   Also read that it had happened in new york, but not to sure on that one.


But do we really know if its the same folks catching it again? A link please.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/can-you-get-coronavirus-twice#reinfection


This doesnt say for sure either....more of the false/positive results.....I would feel more comforted if it strikes only once in a person, but who knows....even the WHO doesnt know....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

just a constant barrage of conflicting information. that is what always makes me so mad.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

there was one i looked at that said it's like any other virus. you have to get it a few times to build an immunity. *smh* it's frustrating not having proper info. even from the cdc.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> even the WHO doesnt know....


lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Beijing and Seoul have had a recent surge in coronavirus cases, and businesses are recoiling in America as infections sharply increase in Southern and Western states.
> 
> The world has entered a “new and dangerous phase” of the coronavirus pandemic, a top official from the World Health Organization said on Friday, a stark warning that came as the United States struggled to control spiraling outbreaks and as business leaders signaled growing unease with the country’s ability to effectively contend with the virus.
> 
> ...


I had an uneasy feeling such would be the case, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

About whether the same person can get it more than once, it's probably too soon for anyone to know.  All we have is a lot of conjecture.

If it turns out that we can get it more than once, we are sunk. Even a vaccine wouldn't do us any good, as from my understanding of it, vaccines work by producing antibodies that trick our body into thinking it has already had that disease. If we can get it more than once, the antibodies would be useless.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> there was one i looked at that said it's like any other virus. you have to get it a few times to build an immunity. *smh* it's frustrating not having proper info. even from the cdc.


I would like to know what virus we/the human race have an immunity from.  I started thinking about this herd immunity thing and the things I saw/heard on tv.  The more I thought about it, the more concerned I became.  I can’t think of a single virus we have immunity from.

The common cold, everyone gets a cold.  Lots of people get several colds a year.  The cold is caused by a virus.  Why don’t we have herd immunity from colds?  Why don’t we have vaccines for a cold?  While we have vaccines from the flu, we don’t have herd immunity from it.

I don’t know the answers.  I think this virus, is like all the other viruses, you either get it or you don't.  You either get really sick or you don't.  You either die or you don't.  As for the doctors and researchers, they really don’t know.

MarciKS is right!  It’s an individual thing.  Like, colds, like the flu, like other viruses, different people react differently.  Like always, we are responsible for our own health and safety.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2020)

With all the conflicting news about this virus, one thing is pretty clear....and that is that no one, nor any agency, has any definitive information regarding this virus.....they are all "guessing".   Perhaps the Only accurate information, so far, is the recommendation to avoid crowds as much as possible.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would like to know what virus we/the human race have an immunity from.  I started thinking about this herd immunity thing and the things I saw/heard on tv.  The more I thought about it, the more concerned I became.  I can’t think of a single virus we have immunity from.
> 
> *The common cold, everyone gets a cold.  Lots of people get several colds a year.  The cold is caused by a virus.  Why don’t we have herd immunity from colds?  Why don’t we have vaccines for a cold?  While we have vaccines from the flu, we don’t have herd immunity from it.*
> 
> ...



We _do_ develop immunity to cold viruses (technically known as rhinoviruses). Problem is that there are over 200 known varieties of these viruses, all of which we develop immunity for when we're exposed. 

Fly in the ointment #1: The cold we have this month (and develop immunity for) isn't necessarily the same virus we're exposed to six months from now. 

Pesky fly #2: Viruses have high mutation rates. The cold we're exposed to today may well be the offspring of one that sickened us before. Since our immune systems don't recognize the new version, they start the antibody process all over again - during which time we're sick.


----------

